
Flip 3 bits at once and your ECC protection has been Rowhammer'd - pedro84
https://www.theregister.co.uk/2018/11/21/rowhammer_ecc_server_protection/
======
woliveirajr
> Fortunately, while the attack would be extremely difficult to prevent, it
> also looks to be very difficult to actually pull off in the wild. (...) the
> VU Amsterdam team said a successful attack in a noisy system can take as
> long as a week.

Well, if you don't know that you are under attack, taking a week isn't exactly
an advantage. And if the attack can be divided among many agents, even if not
in parallel, can make it harder to find out that you're under attack.

